# Accepted a GH non tip order



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Accepted it since it was at a nearby place I like picking up from. On my way to dropping it off they send me this. Coincidence?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I know certain non-tipped orders would give tips in cash so I accept those. And yes it's a coincidence.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I know certain non-tipped orders would give tips in cash so I accept those. And yes it's a coincidence.


Yea a decent amount of GH non tip orders tip cash. This one didn't though so I'm glad I got the next order at least.

I usually cherry pick orders and never got a single good order just some decent ones. Decided I'm just going to accept more orders as long as they're close. Got my first good order in months as soon as I did must be a sign


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea a decent amount of GH non tip orders tip cash. This one didn't though so I'm glad I got the next order at least.
> 
> I usually cherry pick orders and never got a single good order just some decent ones. Decided I'm just going to accept more orders as long as they're close. Got my first good order in months as soon as I did must be a sign


Had two stiff me last night. On Thursday, one guy who lived in huge house gave me two Lincolns after realizing he didn't tip on GH app. Another gal realized I drove close to ten miles (store to her home) to deliver her Coldstone ice cream from Woodridge IL instead of nearby Naperville (where she lived). Somehow, even after delivery and masked phone numbers, she texted me asking me for PayPal account as she wanted to send me $10 although she already tipped me at $2+. And she did... Sent me $10 clams via PayPal after the fact.



uberboy1212 said:


> Yea a decent amount of GH non tip orders tip cash. This one didn't though so I'm glad I got the next order at least.
> 
> I usually cherry pick orders and never got a single good order just some decent ones. Decided I'm just going to accept more orders as long as they're close. Got my first good order in months as soon as I did must be a sign


I typically don't cherry pick as I want dibs and priority on the GH schedule access. Until DD pays mileage, I will try to stick to GH for now. Am close to topping $500 clams for the week. Will do away with lunch hour as Chicago west burbs lunch orders are few and far (distance wise ) between.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Had two stiff me last night. On Thursday, one guy who lived in huge house gave me two Lincolns after realizing he didn't tip on GH app. Another gal realized I drove close to ten miles (store to her home) to deliver her Coldstone ice cream from Woodridge IL instead of nearby Naperville (where she lived). Somehow, even after delivery and masked phone numbers, she texted me asking me for PayPal account as she wanted to send me $10 although she already tipped me at $2+. And she did... Sent me $10 clams via PayPal after the fact.
> 
> I typically don't cherry pick as I want dibs and priority on the GH schedule access. Until DD pays mileage, I will try to stick to GH for now. Am close to topping $500 clams for the week. Will do away with lunch hour as Chicago west burbs lunch orders are few and far (distance wise ) between.


Good to know there are still some decent customers out there. I accepted every order my first 3 weeks to get premier status but lost it right away and never got it back. I remember that was when I got the most tips so I'm going to start doing it again. The non tip orders still tip cash way more often than UE.


----------



## WildflowerRunner (Mar 4, 2018)

I pick up no tip orders. All I usually get is a dirty look.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

WildflowerRunner said:


> I pick up no tip orders. All I usually get is a dirty look.


Yea GH non tippers are the worst. You really have to go out of your way to not tip on GH. At least with UE you can blame Uber or the app. With GH if you don't tip you're scum that has no business ordering food. In my experience 1/3-1/4 GH customer tip cash which sucks but still much better odds than UE


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

I’m at partner status and if I accept every offer I end up in places that I don’t want to be. Our zone is huge. They send me 15 minutes or more far away deliveries consistently. Last week I made $750 working five days in about 40 hours. I will take some low offers, but I will not take a no tip offer because they go out of their way to change it to zero. Yesterday I had a 55% acceptance rate and I pulled in 160 and $10 in cash tips.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> I'm at partner status and if I accept every offer I end up in places that I don't want to be. Our zone is huge. They send me 15 minutes or more far away deliveries consistently. Last week I made $750 working five days in about 40 hours. I will take some low offers, but I will not take a no tip offer because they go out of their way to change it to zero. Yesterday I had a 55% acceptance rate and I pulled in 160 and $10 in cash tips.


Yea I thought about it and there's no way I'll ever get to premier status again. There's just no way Im accepting every order plus I drop too many blocks. I cant commit to a schedule a week in advance that just defeats the whole purpose of doing these gigs for me. Im just going to pick up as many blocks as I can and accept non tip/low tip orders as long as they arent too far away. I feel with GH as long as you accept the occasional shitty order they will reward you with a good order every now and then


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Yea I thought about it and there's no way I'll ever get to premier status again. There's just no way Im accepting every order plus I drop too many blocks. I cant commit to a schedule a week in advance that just defeats the whole purpose of doing these gigs for me. Im just going to pick up as many blocks as I can and accept non tip/low tip orders as long as they arent too far away. I feel with GH as long as you accept the occasional shitty order they will reward you with a good order every now and then


The thing with non premier status, of course the best and prime blocks are taken. I feel like taking crumbs from the floor. I ain't doing that either.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> The thing with non premier status, of course the best and prime blocks are taken. I feel like taking crumbs from the floor. I ain't doing that either.


Yea it def sucks trying to get whats left of the blocks. Not sure how it is in your area but here its really hard to accept every order. The area is huge and Id say 1/3 of it is downtown with only street parking. For the right tip amount I'll pick up from anywhere but for no tip I have a hard time doing it.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> The thing with non premier status, of course the best and prime blocks are taken. I feel like taking crumbs from the floor. I ain't doing that either.


Can you not log in anytime you want in your region? In addition to cherry picking I typically only work GH at dinner time/evenings as tips range from $5 - $20 per order. Lunch tips are more like $1 - $3 per order which is why I don't work GH lunch hours.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Is grubhub typically better pay than DD though? I am still waiting until the 24th(i think) for my area to become active.

I've been doing okay with DD and UE boosts in my area. Nearly cleared $850(not good at math) last week, long week yes, but not bad at all.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I dont deliver food, just a few times on EATS, but use apps all the time on days off

So the way I am reading this on Grubhub is you guys know the online tips even before heading to the restaurant?

Are the other apps services like this too? I am guessing hell no on EATS but mostly care about DOORDASH

Theres local service only here called DELIVERY DUDES as well


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

aeiou_- said:


> Is grubhub typically better pay than DD though? I am still waiting until the 24th(i think) for my area to become active.
> 
> I've been doing okay with DD and UE boosts in my area. Nearly cleared $850(not good at math) last week, long week yes, but not bad at all.


In my area they're about the same. GH has the higher ceiling since you get 100% of tips (supposedly) and DD has the higher floor. Only reason I choose GH is because it's available in my neighborhoood. DD I have to drive out to different regions. Also GH you can log on/off without schedule so it's better to run together without UE. I would be on DD more often if I could do it from home.



Kodyhead said:


> I dont deliver food, just a few times on EATS, but use apps all the time on days off
> 
> So the way I am reading this on Grubhub is you guys know the online tips even before heading to the restaurant?
> 
> ...


GH and DD both show exactly how much you make before accepting the order


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

DD shows the minimum you'll make before you accept.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wish GH would show up front what the tip is..


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Wish GH would show up front what the tip is..


They do they show you the total amount upfront. The delivery fee that they pay is going to be anywhere from 3 to 5 dollars at most. GrubHub's mileage pay garbage


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> They do they show you the total amount upfront. The delivery fee that they pay is going to be anywhere from 3 to 5 dollars at most. GrubHub's mileage pay garbage


Mileage by me is 0.50 clams per mile. It is something vs nothing on DD.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Mileage by me is 0.50 clams per mile. It is something vs nothing on DD.


DD just came here and I keep reading horrible things about them. I signed up, but I have yet to try a dash. That $.50 a mile is also "as the crow flies" mileage in a straight line from the pick up to the drop off...GrubHub still is the best payouts in this area because of tips. Postmates can pay really well here too, but sometimes the orders take a long time. I got way more large tips on Postmates then UE. I don't see how anybody can do UE in my market because some of the same restaurants that are doing the other tablets are not changing how they approach making the order when it's busy. You get so screwed if you have to wait for a UE order. It's bad enough with the rest of the platforms.


----------



## Uberdaddyo (Jan 3, 2018)

Dd pays the best but i hate all these dumb metrics


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I now have a theory as I got stiffed three times last night. As it gets later into the night, the high school kids place the order, Indian FOB on h1b, and the cheapos, ie the $0 tippers love to order late night food. Am outside of Chicago.



Uberdaddyo said:


> Dd pays the best but i hate all these dumb metrics


Reverse for me.. GH best but I've lost my premier status as I have been dropping blocks for Flex now that I no longer work for Amazon as an employee.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

UB, what am I missing? Your thread title is "non-tipping order" but your pic shows an $18 tip.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> UB, what am I missing? Your thread title is "non-tipping order" but your pic shows an $18 tip.


I accepted a non tip order right before getting this order. Just wondering if GH sent me this order to encourage me to accept more non tip orders


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I accepted a non tip order right before getting this order. Just wondering if GH sent me this order to encourage me to accept more non tip orders


Ahh, thx.

Got my first GH non-tipper tonight. 17 trips in.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

uberboy1212 said:


> I accepted a non tip order right before getting this order. Just wondering if GH sent me this order to encourage me to accept more non tip orders


Nah, they don't do that. If there system is smart enough to tell who is the closest to the location and is not delivering. There system will give the delivery to schedule drivers first if they are in a range distance to non schedule drivers. Why do drivers this GH is sending out higher tip orders to drivers who do non tips or people who do pick up more orders. Makes no sense to me.

I get $3 to 5 orders on GH that are 15 miles away but I'm guessing drivers are declining those orders and it goes out to me. I'm for sure declining those orders. My acceptance rate is from 18% to 30%.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I am living off the $15 on call rate in my area. I almost hate to see big tips as I don't receive any of it. It just lowers the GH contribution. I will say that when I have 2 orders, the no tip always gets the food cold and last. I am lucky if I get 1 order an hour usually it's 1 order every 2 hours so I make $30 per delivery off the contribution, mileage and tips have no bearing.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

After doing ~60 GH deliveries, maybe 8-10 of those "no tips" drops, I finally got my first cash tip on a GH order. 

So that makes the likelihood of getting a cash tip around 10%. I stand by my previous opinion. Now that a single missed offer isn't going to affect my percentages as much, (1/100 vs 1/20). I'm going to let someone else knock themselves out over those non-tip orders.


----------



## feinburg (Apr 30, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> I am living off the $15 on call rate in my area. I almost hate to see big tips as I don't receive any of it. It just lowers the GH contribution. I will say that when I have 2 orders, the no tip always gets the food cold and last. I am lucky if I get 1 order an hour usually it's 1 order every 2 hours so I make $30 per delivery off the contribution, mileage and tips have no bearing.


Stop taking those low ball offer. Once the customers find out that no one will deliver to them because they are cheap. They will stop using the service or tipping. Your an Independent contractor and not an employee. They can't let you go for low acceptance rate


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

dlearl476 said:


> After doing ~60 GH deliveries, maybe 8-10 of those "no tips" drops, I finally got my first cash tip on a GH order.
> 
> So that makes the likelihood of getting a cash tip around 10%. I stand by my previous opinion. Now that a single missed offer isn't going to affect my percentages as much, (1/100 vs 1/20). I'm going to let someone else knock themselves out over those non-tip orders.


Those of us working other gigs while at the same time have to take them. I hate to see a big tip, because it all just lowers the GH contribution in my case. I leave condiments in the car, sauces, straws etc. for the non tippers, when I get a cash tip at the door I tell them I have another bag in the car, be right back. Don't spit in their food, cause you would feel really bad if they tip cash at the door.


----------

